# Question regarding Visicol pills for colonoscopy prep



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have to have a colonscopy on March 10th. My doctor prescribed Visicol pills for the prep. For my last colonscopy I had to dring a gallon of golytle and it worked pretty well, although it was nasty to take. Could somebody tell me how long it takes for the pills to work. I have to take 20 of them between 4 pm and 5 pm the day before. I don't get home from work until 5:30. Will I have time to get home before they start working? I am worried about having to 'go" while still in the car. I also have to take another 20 pills between 1 and 2 am. I am really nervous about this prep. I have never done this one before. Any suggestions would be appreciated.rose


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hasn't anybody used these pills for a prep????


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

I have used the pills and I think everyone is a bit different when the diarhhea starts. I would definitely be home when you take the pills. I don't think waiting a half hour to get home would hurt.Actually, I like the pills best of all--I also had golytly and the other liquid which is only about 4 oz. or so and the pills were definitely preferable to me.Good luck!!!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks so much for the reply. I don't feel as nervous now.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks, Charbeaner for the reply. It's good to hear you liked taking the pills. I feel a bit less nervous now.


----------

